# Renew button in marketplace not working.



## presley (Jan 7, 2016)

My renew button in the marketplace is not working. I know I can copy/paste a new ad, but wanted to bring it to your attention.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 7, 2016)

you would only be allowed to renew an ad if it expires within the next 10 days, and has a usage date that is in the future.

email me the ad number and I can look into it further for you

tug@tug2.net


----------



## presley (Jan 7, 2016)

One ad has expired already. So that explains that. I am emailing you the ad number for the other one.


----------

